# Elite K9 in Oakland, Michigan



## ihtsbih09 (Jan 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with this trainer. He seems to be the closest to my house. I could go to the breeder for training but he is about an hour away.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Close is not always the best choice. Ask your breeder what they think....they are likely to know more than the board (unless there are other members living there too)

Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Many breeders don't train....there are a lot of Michigan people who DO know many of the reputable trainers in Michigan on this board.....nothing to lose.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

First, must say i never attended but looked into going. The "Master Trainer" logo bothered me so did not go. I don't think certified master trainer is a legit title? Maybe im wrong?


----------



## GSD.elvwnk (Sep 22, 2012)

If you're in Warren, try Dog Zone in Clinton Township. It's just off 15 Mile between Gratiot and Harper. Dog Zone Training and Activity Center

Get into a class with Donna Zaj. She's a behavioralist and she owns and really understands GSDs. I've gone to her for over a year, and am completely satisfied.


----------



## Medimimi2 (Aug 21, 2013)

I need a good trainer in Rochester, MI also...


----------



## GSD.elvwnk (Sep 22, 2012)

Medimimi2 said:


> I need a good trainer in Rochester, MI also...


You're probably only about 40 minutes from Dog Zone in Clinton Township. You could easily take M-59 east to whichever southbound road you prefer (Mound, Van ****, Schoenherr, Hayes, or go all the way down to I-94), then south to 15 Mile. Or take 75 south to Rochester Rd. and then take Big Beaver/Metro Pkwy east. 

Dog Zone is off 15 Mile, between Gratiot and Harper. It's not far from I-94 (exit the one south of Metro Pkwy or at Metro Pkway). I'm near Beaumont Troy, and it takes me about 20 -25 min to get there. 

There's really an advantage in going to someone who owns and knows GSDs, and Donna is a behavioralist as well. If the class times don't work for you, ask about private lessons at a more convenient time. I believe they cost about the same. 

I've been to Common Sense Canine in Ortonville, and wouldn't recommend them. Class size too large, unfriendly, and neither my dog nor I felt good about ourselves there.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

I live near the Grand Rapids area and got in contact with Neno, from the k-9 academy international, seemed like a nice guy over the phone and has plenty of experience (22 yrs) training gsds. I am in the middle of moving right now so as soon as I get settled in I will be taking my 10 month old Dre down for a temperament test and decide whether or not to go thru him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mguz11 said:


> I live near the Grand Rapids area and got in contact with Neno, from the k-9 academy international, seemed like a nice guy over the phone and has plenty of experience (22 yrs) training gsds. I am in the middle of moving right now so as soon as I get settled in I will be taking my 10 month old Dre down for a temperament test and decide whether or not to go thru him.


Are you new to the breed? It really depends on what type of training you want...private or classes/pet obedience or competition foundation, protection. There are plenty of trainers in the GR and surrounding area(and a couple I'd not train with).


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Are you new to the breed? It really depends on what type of training you want...private or classes/pet obedience or competition foundation, protection. There are plenty of trainers in the GR and surrounding area(and a couple I'd not train with).


Yep this is my first gsd! He just needs a little more refinement when it comes to his manners towards other dogs, he barks and lunges (on leash only). And a few other things need work as well. Just looking for someone reliable who I know will get the job done. Neno seemed like a good guy I guess I will find out what he's all about when I meet him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

